# Game 8: Atlanta Hawks @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 15th, 2005 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*
*Atlanta Hawks (0-6)* @ *San Antonio Spurs (5-2)*  


*Previous Meetings:*

N/A


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Tyronn Lue (10.0 PPG - 3.2 APG - 1.8 RPG)
SG - Joe Johnson (19.5 PPG - 4.8 RPG - 6.0 APG)
SF - Josh Childress (7.3 PPG - 3.0 RPG - 1.8 AST)
PF - Al Harrington (14.0 PPG - 8.0 RPG - 2.8 AST)
C - Zaza Pachulia (12.8 PPG - 9.8 RPG - 1.8 AST)

*Reserves:*

G - Salim Stoudamire (9.7 PPG - 1.7 APG)
SF - Josh Smith (9.2 PPG - 6.0 RPG)
F - Marvin Williams (8.0 PPG - 4.7 RPG)
C - John Edwards (2.7 PPG - 2.2 RPG)
G/F - Donta Smith (0.7 PPG - 0.5 RPG)
F/C - Esteban Batista (0.3 PPG - 1.0 RPG)
PG - Royal Ivey (2.0 PPG - 0.3 APG)

*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Tony Parker (22.7 PPG - 5.9 APG - 3.4 RPG)
SG - Manu Ginobili (13.4 PPG - 4.6 RPG - 3.3 APG)
SF - Bruce Bowen (8.1 PPG - 3.3 RPG - 1.3 APG)
PF - Tim Duncan (21.6 PPG - 12.0 RPG - 3.1 APG)
C - Rasho Nesterovic (4.9 PPG - 4.3 RPG - 0.9 BPG)

*Reserves:*

PG - Nick Van Exel (8.0 PPG - 2.0 APG - 1.9 RPG)
G/F - Michael Finley (7.3 PPG - 4.5 RPG - 1.5 APG)
F/C - Robert Horry (5.9 PPG - 4.4 RPG - 1.6 APG)
G/F - Brent Barry (3.5 PPG - 1.0 RPG - 1.5 APG)
C - Nazr Mohammed (3.0 PPG - 2.9 RPG)
F/C - Fabricio Oberto (2.3 PPG - 2.2 RPG)
G/F - Melvin Sanders (2.0 PPG - 2.0 RPG)
PG - Beno Udrih (1.4 PPG - 0.8 APG)





Finley and Barry are questionable for this game, but I wouldn't be surprised if neither played. The Hawks are one of two winless teams left, and there's no reason that should be any different after Tuesday's game. Atlanta has struggled to score, and they are having a hard time stopping the other team, so the Spurs should have a dominating performance on both ends of the floor. Hopefully Manu has gotten some of his grove back, and I'm not counting on another 3/18 performance from Duncan.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Maybe we can lose Josh Childress on the river walk. God, he sucks..


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Maybe we can lose Josh Childress on the river walk. God, he sucks..



It won't be too much longer before he's not playing at all at this pace.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

It'll be interesting to see whether JJ can be effective against Bowen(or rather how effective he will be) and how Marvin plays. Being a UNC fan, I hope he has a really good game but we win. I think Duncan has a big game. No one on the inside can even mildly dream about containing TD and if we get him in the flow of the offense early, he should put up big numbers. TP on the other hand, could struggle this game. Lue is fast and he could give TP a little trouble. Overall I think we blow out the Hawks.

Prediction
Spurs 105
Hawks 83


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

There is no more anonymous win in NBA than a win over the hawks , but it is stilll a pleasure to defeat them . Well , I should not despise them ...After all , they finally traded Diaw , who is playing now like he should have been playing in Atl. , had they been able to realize how talented a player he was .

112-85


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Spurs 104-68


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'd like to see Nazr Mohammed and/or Oberto bust out with a nice game. That might be tough though considering Zaza is an aggressive player.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

THe RoC SoILd PLan To BeaT The HAWKS
dont get over confident-meaning dont get lazy or to cocky
play defense-gotta play spurs defense wich we havent seen pretty much all yr
dont get injured-easy gm might be a blow out so dont stiff up and try to do something fancy

all in all we better blow them out
key player-duncan

Spurs 115
hawks 90

Spurs 6-2 Go Spurs GO


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Manu starts the game off with a nice little jumper.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Al Harrington is lighting us up already, and we've had 3-4 ugly ugly possessions already.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

This is going to be a repeat of Gilbert Arenas if people don't start playing some ****ing defense.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

first bank shot from tim duncan i think for the season, man harrington is getting on fire not again


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow wow wow wow


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

14 points for Al Harrington in the first 6 minutes of the game. Holy freaking cow.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> 14 points for Al Harrington in the first 6 minutes of the game. Holy freaking cow.


100 freakin points at this rate


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow another 24 second violation


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Tony Parker is playing horrendous tonight. He's lost the ball about 4 times already. Meanwhile the Hawks continue to score on us every single possession.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

even josh childress just scored


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this is just sick, im tired of under achieving


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Beno Udrih has done more in 2 plays than Parker did in the 7 minutes he played. He freaking stunk. 


We have Sean Marks, Beno Udrih, Melvin Sanders, Nazr Mohammed, and Nick Van Exel in...that's how bad the starters played.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Worst quarter of basketball I've ever seen. Al Harrington has hit some tough shots, but he's also had 4-5 baskets right at the rim. Offensively, we stunk. Horrible, horrible quarter. I'm about to stop watching, which is really bad considering I don't get to see many Spurs games anymore.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

just wen u i think we wake up we crumble, we need to d!!!!!!!! up


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

can duncan get a call


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this is pathetic


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It doesn't matter what calls we get or don't get at this point. Down by 14 points about halfway through the 2nd.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were finally getting some energy and confidence
52 all at the end of half


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes were up by 6 lets keep it up


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncan and 1


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

again banks it in, dang this guy can shoot


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm glad that we've decided to get the ball to Duncan. That's a pretty good gameplan.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm glad that we've decided to get the ball to Duncan. That's a pretty good gameplan.


you would think they would have thought of that earlyer


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> you would think they would have thought of that earlyer



Yeah, especially when Al Harrington and John Edwards are guarding you. 


I looked at the boxscore and it showed that Parker hasn't had a turnover this game. Either that's a typo, or I was wearing a blindfold in that first quarter.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

C'mon Spurs. I got a spread to cover.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

8 points and 8 boards from Oberto. I said I was hoping for a big game out of either Mohammed or Oberto, and it looks like Oberto came through. 8 points and 8 boards isn't a huge game, but very productive in 21 minutes. 


Manu looked good out there tonight for the 2nd straight game, which is very encouraging. I think we should have forced the ball into Duncan a little more, but oh well, we won by 24 points.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes were 6-2 and may i remind you we start off slow, great gm frm manu, parker and duncan. also like to say i like our new little bowen lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> also like to say i like our new little bowen lol



I love his energy, so it's easy to see why Pop likes him. He just needs to keep working on that jumper and ballhandling and Sanders should be able to have a NBA job next year and beyond.


----------

